# Tropical Exotics in the USA



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

My wife and I headed to South Florida a couple of weeks ago for a family trip. While there, I managed to get each of the four grandkids out for some fishing adventure. The drainage canals are full of bass, bluegill, and dozens of tropical fish . . . . including butterfly peacock bass. 

There are plenty of shore access areas, and public parks that are next to the canals, allowing for good fly fishing opportunities.

We also took a four day jaunt to Sarasota, where I caught my first snook on a fly.

A great trip, but I am glad we live in Central Texas. 

Thank God for the rain.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pics! When I was a kid, I'd spend my summers in Venice, Fla with my grandparents. Tough choice was whether to fish the jetties in salt that morning or fish the lake in their subdivision for bass & bream.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Isn't taking a Grandchild fishing _*THE BEST!*_


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome! Great job on the snook...definitely on my bucket list! Those are very cool looking fish with the spot on their tails...what are those?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Mayan Cichlid, aka "atomic sunfish" They are beautiful and good to eat. FWC wants you to take as many as you can out of the canal and to your dinner table. They are encroaching on native habitat.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll have to swing by there and catch some for my aquarium. Those look really cool.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool pictures. Very nice.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are some colorfull fish.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Super cool. The red bellied one is Salvini cichlid and a common aquarium fish.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the fish ID. You would need a pretty big aquarium for some of these fish.


----------

